# Titan 440I



## jojo11367 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just had a major overhaul of my Titan 440I. Less than a month after the bearing in the motor went out. Less than two weeks after its return the sprayer smells like something is burning. There has been very little spraying done in the last two weeks, Maybe two small two bedroom apts. My co-workers say its because of the semi gloss paint I use to spray kitchens and baths. I dont believe this and if this is the case what can I do to still spray without my sprayer catching fire every other month? I clean it with five gallons of hot water after every use.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

See thats what you get for using a titan, no really they are ok i guess. I have an old 440 that I use when I miss the sound of vacuum cleaners and I need a fix.
Ok not being funny, sounds like you have a winding problem, which means you need a new pump.If it smells electrical that is.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Take the cover off and check the wires and your board. As stated in your other thread the Semi-gloss is not the problem. If you are lucky then it will be some wiring. The board can be pricey.
LOL i agree with John, get yourself a Graco. It takes 3 combined companys to come in second to Graco.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you guy's want a new pump now is the time to get a good used one.There are a lot of guy's that need the money and you will wish you did by next summer when things heat up.I bought a Graco 695 about a year ago that a guy used twice. I got that for about a third less than new.The good thing about a bigger pump is that it runs in slow motion, a couple pumps and it up. as for as your pump, if it was your board once they go it just dosent work anymore.It's most likely you windings.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> If you guy's want a new pump now is the time to get a good used one.There are a lot of guy's that need the money and you will wish you did by next summer when things heat up.I bought a Graco 695 about a year ago that a guy used twice. I got that for about a third less than new.The good thing about a bigger pump is that it runs in slow motion, a couple pumps and it up. as for as your pump, if it was your board once they go it just dosent work anymore.It's most likely you windings.


I totally agree about the bigger pump. I run 2 695's and the versatility combined with the power of those rigs make it a great all around sprayer. I had a board go out on my older 695, cost 3 bills to repair. The windings are a definite possibility


----------

